# New Kitchen Cost



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi all. i would like to ask how much on average a new kitchen would cost. in a roughly 4mx6m kitchen. How much would the cupboards and granite top cost including labor. but also excluding the stove. We are interested in a property but then the kitchen i'm not happy with it so i want to weigh the options of redoing the kitchen . Just a rough estimate . Apologies its not immigration related.

Thanks .


----------

